# my mistress, the road



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 12, 2017)

so as a travel sick being I always seem to find the one love of my short life...'The Road.
she's always there when I need her, always welcoming with open arms, an always there no matter where I roam. when I'm housed up doing the 9-5 life, with a gf and car etc...shes always in the back of my head screaming "come back!..." .
which from what I've learned about myself this year I always listen. I'll subconsciously self implode relationships both friends and significant others. that way in my head I now have a reason to return to the road. that reason being I shunned everyone close to me in one way or another, just so I can return to my mistress the road. I've repeated this same trap over and over throughout the years. even now that I know the cycle I still repeat it. stuck in an everlasting chase for the road. 

well recently in Austin I finally met a girl that for the first time gave my troubled rambling mind some peace. earlier this week I finally knew what I wanted and it wasn't the road. this girl and I spent the last 5 days inseparable. everything seemed like it had finally fallen into place. my mind at ease the itch of travel and road life ceased to infest my mind. an then a bombshell, we awoke in our camp by the train tracks, an she said I was to dangerous for her right now. she had fallen for me and had to distance herself. as quickly as my mind was ready to settle my heart was shattered. 
So here I sit again camped out south of austin under the pale moon and bright shining stars. alone with nothing but my old mistress and the drone of passing semis to lull me to sleep. leaving Austin and that peace I found seems so impossible to do. but, I have to cause she's afraid of the what if. so once more I run to a new city in search of that sensation of peace. in search of God knows what. 
maybe just destined to roam aimlessly across this vast land. 
love the one thing every human craves in some way, love the one thing I'll forever chase to find, and subsequently the one thing I'll always chase away. 

( needed a nice public venting) 

Safe travels fellow dirty kids, hope to see you guys in NOLA for Halloween!!

Float,


----------



## Tadaa (Oct 12, 2017)

I feel you..


----------



## Tadaa (Oct 12, 2017)

A hopeless romantic .. thats how my friends called me numerous times this summer. But eh. We might as well enjoy those times and keep moving on.. untill that one day.. where the other one doesnt walk away from us. And we ll find that peace for ourself and the one we meet


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 12, 2017)

Tadaa said:


> A hopeless romantic .. thats how my friends called me numerous times this summer. But eh. We might as well enjoy those times and keep moving on.. untill that one day.. where the other one doesnt walk away from us. And we ll find that peace for ourself and the one we meet


ya been called a hopeless romantic by my friends a bunch lol. agreed though y I'm still traveling. can't force it just gotta hope the cards fall into place on their own one day. till then I'll be on the ramps and standing by the tracks waiting for my next ride!


----------



## Tadaa (Oct 12, 2017)

Soo wishing i didnt had to leave the usa.. just left ten days ago after almost 3 months of hopping, meeting friends and getting my heart broken again haha..


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 12, 2017)

it's a glorious country full of all the ups and downs one can handle that's for sure!


----------



## OmFish (Oct 13, 2017)

Man, if you only knew how closely this resembles my own self destructive patterns.... always sabotaging my current living situation to use as an excuse to "get out". 
That being said me and my pretty rad road dawg are headed to Nola for Halloween as well since we probably aren't gonna make it to Jambo.
C u there!


----------



## Popsicle (Oct 13, 2017)

The road goes on forever and the party never ends . Robert Earl Keen .


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 13, 2017)

OmFish said:


> Man, if you only knew how closely this resembles my own self destructive patterns.... always sabotaging my current living situation to use as an excuse to "get out".
> That being said me and my pretty rad road dawg are headed to Nola for Halloween as well since we probably aren't gonna make it to Jambo.
> C u there!


hell yea I understand 100% .
I'm currently a little north of San Marcos trying to hitch into San Antonio so I can hop an eastbound. been a rough day or so trying to hitch the measly 60 miles. deff see you guys in NOLA though cheerz!


----------

